# Stars Above, Stars Below.



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 31, 2014)

A shot along my driveway after a good snow. Took about 5 minutes but it was a gorgeous evening and the shot easily presented itself. I love how the mixed colours of light from the house and the Christmas lights cast upward on the trees.

Shot with 6D and Voigtlander 20mm at f/5.6, ISO 4000 and 6 seconds (lovin' this combo). Very minimal processing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2014)

Mr_Canuck, this is the type of thing I'd like to be doing along with what has been mainly wildlife up till now. Any links you've found helpful? I've bought the iOptron tracker (really pleased with the quality) and have only just started to use it (too cold to be out for long).

After all, one of the most striking experiences virtually everyone has is gazing into the sky as the stars begin to show up on a clear night. I'm 10 miles from city lights, (near Edmonton, Alberta) which helps. Very nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Jan 31, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> A shot along my driveway after a good snow. Took about 5 minutes but it was a gorgeous evening and the shot easily presented itself. I love how the mixed colours of light from the house and the Christmas lights cast upward on the trees.
> 
> Shot with 6D and Voigtlander 20mm at f/5.6, ISO 4000 and 6 seconds (lovin' this combo). Very minimal processing.



looks like a beautiful setting! 

lot's of snow and cold in Canada this year, eh?


----------



## Northstar (Jan 31, 2014)

By the way, Mr Canuck and Jack....do you guys think the Canadians have a chance at the Gold this year?
: ;D


----------



## Eldar (Jan 31, 2014)

Northstar said:


> By the way, Mr Canuck and Jack....do you guys think the Canadians have a chance at the Gold this year?
> : ;D


Curling? :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2014)

Eldar, he didn't ask you!  Of course lots of gold but hockey is where it really counts!!  It's been a rough go here with the Oilers. 

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Jan 31, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, Mr Canuck and Jack....do you guys think the Canadians have a chance at the Gold this year?
> ...



curling...lol 

Finland's got a good team too(and an outside chance)...pretty darn good considering you only have 5 million people there!


----------



## Northstar (Jan 31, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar, he didn't ask you!  Of course lots of gold but hockey is where it really counts!!  It's been a rough go here with the Oilers.
> 
> Jack



The Oilers won more than their fair share during the 80's! Must have been fun to be a fan back then!

I just looked up the odds...Canada is favored to win, followed by the Soviets and US


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2014)

Somehow we've started talking about different stars! 

I played hockey until 16 and it's in my blood and yes 80's Oilers were something else. Right now our fans are close to a lynch mob!

I'll be watching for that 7DII at the games!

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jan 31, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...


I´m afraid I´m Norwegian and we don´t have a snowball´s chance in Hell when it comes to hockey. Bit we will floor you in anything with skis 8)

... and we do have a tradition for beating the Canadians in curling


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2014)

It all boils down to southerners not knowing what they miss out on up in the north in winter. Wonderful childhood memories of snow and ice but these days it seems winter isn't what it used to be. Like +10 C in the middle of January! - I thought my pond rink was going to melt away but it's now more like -10 C.

Still get out skating and shooting the puck at 64. It's going to be tough letting go!

Topic. Oh yeh, we have at least one *star* in Taylor Hall. 

Jack


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 1, 2014)

The ADD forum.



I don't have a lot of experience shooting stars at all. This was only 6 seconds. But I want to get into it more.

Canada... medals. Who knows! Something tells me the Russians will be very hungry in hockey.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2014)

Duh, is ADD attention deficit disorder! Do I have it? 

Jack


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Feb 1, 2014)

U.S.A. for the win!!! 

Tabor


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 5, 2014)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> U.S.A. for the win!!!
> 
> Tabor



...in women's biathlon? :-*


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 8, 2014)

Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------

